
Ask HN: Who needs help with your open-source project? - soneca
While looking for a project to contribute to, I thought about creating a thread similar to <i>&quot;Who is hiring?&quot;</i> but for requests for help from open source projects.<p>So, if you are part of an open-source project looking for contributors, please post below.<p>A suggestion for the post format...<p><i>Name of the project:</i><p><i>Site&#x2F;repo link:</i><p><i>Tech&#x2F;languages:</i><p><i>Expected level of proficiency in the stack: (&quot;novice&quot;, &quot;intermediate&quot;, &quot;advanced&quot;, or &quot;expert&quot;)</i><p><i>Help needed:</i><p><i>Best way to contribute:</i><p><i>Preferred form of contact:</i>
======
InitEnabler
Name of the project: Project Gemstone (Placeholder)

Elevator pitch: Another Linux distribution built from scratch. However I would
like it to be a testing ground for technologies from other distros and put
them into a more DevOpsy and server / embedded focused distribution. Think of
Clear OS, CoreOS (Pre-RH purchase), Alpine Linux, and NixOS / GUIX.

Site/repo link: [https://github.com/project-
gemstone](https://github.com/project-gemstone)

Note: It's somewhat bare, there has been few commits lately as I've been
working on a new bootstrapping process to get a running system in a private
repo. (If you have indepth knowledge of cross compile toolchains that would be
a big help!)

Tech/languages: shell / bash, make, C, Go

Expected level of proficiency in the stack: intermediate to expert

Help needed: More than anything I would like some interested parties who are
interested in creating a linux system from scratch in different architectures
and like the idea of being apart of a project that's creating a new distro.

Best way to contribute: Docs to code or issues relating to bootstrapping.

Preferred form of contact: unlandj2012@gmail.com

